# Vidyamandir Classes



## Crazykiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Are the Vidyamandir Classes really good for IIT-JEE preparations???
I am appearing for the Enterance Exam for Vidyamandir on 7th April............
Is the faculty for The Punjabi Bagh (Delhi) Branch good???????
AND
Where do i get the sample papers for Vidyamandir Classes???
AND
Plz provide some tips to help me crack the Enterance Exam.

Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------
Please also tell me how can i pause the Practice Papers provided in the CD and resume them later

I got 0 in the first test because i didn't know how to save and continue later!!!!!
Plz Help!
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 14, 2009)

According to me, Vidyamandir is the best. All of my friends there got admissions in IIT bombay and IIT delhi. But remember, there entrance exam is a hard nut to crack. 
 I dont know what are u talking about that CD. Is that a video course or something????


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 16, 2009)

I am talking about the CD which came with the prospectus.
It contains some Vidyamandir Sample Papers.
I don't know how to pause the Papers which is the main problem!


----------



## ishanjain (Mar 21, 2009)

Those CD's didnt came at my times... So no idea about them.
You can ask them for help. There must be some number on the prospectus.


----------



## Crazykiller (Mar 24, 2009)

i got the solution.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 10, 2009)

hello friend i didn't know much about Vidyamandir Classes(VMC) as i m in fiitjee. but according to my friend who is in extended batch they are not good. Up to now when test for XIIth in other coaching institutes are conducted they have just covered half the syllabus of XIth. I think that FIITJEE punjabi bagh is good and also VMC tests are not easy to crack.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

> Are the Vidyamandir Classes really good for IIT-JEE preparations???


AFAIK:-
Rank wise:-
1. FIT-JEE
1. Narayana
1. Vidyamandir

These are the best.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 20, 2009)

i am going to join Narayana (Regular Punjabi Bagh) !!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ They r good, I gave Narayana's exam today only, Kalu Sarai, 15 min from my house.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

FIITJEE & Brilliant Tutorials are somewhat better than Narayana IMO.

Take the Correspondence Course of VMC though. In the end, it all depends on your Hard work, not the Coaching Classes.....


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey,  i also gave the exam and have been selected for the regular course!!! So i'm joining it!! But stay away from VMC if they offer you the extended course, it sux


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 23, 2009)

Correspondence Course is Useless!!!!!!
WTF would u do with just the books and no guidance???
And Who's got the time to study the course for 2 institutes?

AND what if The two Books containing Study Material include Clashing Explanations?
What would you do then!!!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
BTW Gagan how did you get Your Username Changed???
Do tell me!!
I want it changed to [UTMC]Crazykiller or something of that sort.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ Sorry, no use of going to the coaching classes if you lack self study & practice.


----------



## prakash.gourav (Apr 24, 2009)

won't agree to that... no matter what course material you have just complete it .. don't leave any questions... i took coaching from BC,kota & currently at IIT-R


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

> Correspondence Course is Useless!!!!!!
> WTF would u do with just the books and no guidance???
> And Who's got the time to study the course for 2 institutes?



Well I'm planning on this:-

- 2 year CORRESPONDENCE COURSE
- I'll do self study of the study material
- I may take coaching from a good/reliable teacher from the vicinity, who would help me prepare for JEE/AIEEE and XII boards, and most importantly clear my doubts.

How's the plan???


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 24, 2009)

great plan but plz dont take the study material from more than 1 institute.
Just do the Material of Any 1 Institute.
Remember the dialouge from CC2C which says something like 
"mujhe us ek move se khatra hai jo tumne hazzar bar practice ki hai!!!"

IIT JEE ko hamare us ek Study Material ki practice se khatra hona chahiye!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 24, 2009)

> great plan but plz dont take the study material from more than 1 institute.


Lol yes, I dun believe in suicide.


----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 24, 2009)

^^
I DONT BELIEVE IN SUICIDE TOO. THAT'S Y I SUGGESTED THIS!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Crazykiller (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't Just Read on on *bluehillsbeckon.blogspot.com


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ !!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Jul 4, 2009)

sorry guys for my earlier comments. turns out even VMC's ECC is pretty good. Apologies to all(including VMC staff)


----------

